# article entitled "Want to be a New York City chef? You don’t need culinary school"



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

interesting read

http://brokelyn.com/want-new-york-city-chef-dont-need-culinary-school/


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I agreed with the article and agree with the opinion. 

Obviously this is when you have to consider how much your willing to invest. 

I once thought about putting myself through the torture of paying for school, which in Brazil is the same price as in NYC. but remembering how it is a third world country and minimum wage is low, paying conditons for culinary school for most familys is impossible, thus why staging and working your way up the line has become pretty standard. 

I was lucky enough to do a few courses, and paid little for them. 

Now im aiming for a 4 year scholarship to get a bachelors in Gastronomy, at least in Brazil univeristy is free for those who can pass a lengthy, mind grueling, and hard exam <_<. But it isnt impossible XD.

Better then paying 25,000-50,000 a year. 

Regardless though i felt they should have interviewed a chef who didnt go to culinary school. Instead of going for the famous David Chang who is a FCI alumni...


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

you go, KK!!!!!!! good for you!!!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Regardless though i felt they should have interviewed a chef who didnt go to culinary school. Instead of going for the famous David Chang who is a FCI alumni...


Actually they didn't interview David Chang for the article, they only used his picture.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Then who are they speaking to?

I assumed it was david chang since he was mentioned in the third paragraph of the first subtitle. Then again they didnt mention anyones name in the article so i may be just going nuts lol.

I still think they should have interviewed a chef who hadn´t gone to culinary school. Charlie Trotter would be great (unfortunetly he isnt with us).

I also found these articles as well:

http://eater.com/archives/2013/07/11/culinary-schools-pros-cons.php

http://eater.com/archives/2013/07/11/david-chang-on-culinary-school-the-system-is-broken.php


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

or thomas keller.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm not all so sure that recommendations from the top-pro biggest names of an industry are all that useful for regular lunch-bucket blue-collar working-stiffs. They are who they are and you and I are who we are. Having big dreams and seeing the world through rose-colored glasses is real fun and easy for 13-14 year-olds, but most all of that is a far far cry from the real world.


----------

